# defined contribution plan - new pension plan



## riamo (Jun 18, 2009)

i am self-employed and need some idea on what is this new pension plan about. how does a defined contribution plan like this work exactly?

some examples with numbers would help.

thanks!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

We've been discussing this quite actively in the other threads here at CMF. I don't feel like repeating everything in this unnecessary new thread. Please read and participate in the existing threads as needed. Thanks.


----------

